# Lost my little brother...



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 24, 2013)

My brother Scott passed away on suddenly Monday in his sleep. He was 52, husband, daddy, son, papaw, brother, uncle, friend,...

Please offer up a prayer for peace for our family. My momma is really hurting.

Thanks!


----------



## Sargent (Jan 24, 2013)

Hate to hear that. 

Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2013)

sorry to hear this Jeff.........prayers sent


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. My brother & I are very close. Prayers for your family.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2013)

prayers sent!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 24, 2013)

My condolences.

Prayer sent for all.


----------



## belle&bows (Jan 24, 2013)

Dang...prayers lifted up!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Prayin for ya


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry Jeff.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 24, 2013)

Prayers to all. Very sad.


----------



## K80 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear, prayers sent.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 24, 2013)

Very sorry to hear Jeff.  You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 24, 2013)

Praying for God's comfort and peace for you and your family.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 24, 2013)

Prayers sent for you and your family Jeff.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 24, 2013)

our hearts are heavy at your loss. our prayers for you all


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 24, 2013)

Praying for you and your family during this time of loss............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers, Jeff. My regrets.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 24, 2013)

I am saddened by your loss and will pray for your family's comfort.


----------



## Papa Bear (Jan 24, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## jagman (Jan 24, 2013)

prayers sent


----------



## Milkman (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeff,

Sorry for your loss.  I know that you know your mothers pain. Please help her adjust to this loss.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry for your lost Jeff - thinking about you and the family


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jan 24, 2013)

Almost lost my brother a few years back, sorry man. no words can explain what you feel. Prayers sent


----------



## Headshot (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.  Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss. Condolences and prayers sent.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 25, 2013)

I too offer my condolences and have you in my prayers... Rita told me last night about his passing. She and Scott had re-connected via facebook and she had told me a little while back all about how he was doing and what a fine fellow he was and all. (and that he was the brother of a friend here on the forum) She thought alot of Scott... really sorry for you Jeff and I really pray for you and your family during this awful time in your lives.


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 25, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## mikelogg (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, prayers for the family.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 25, 2013)

I am sorry about your Brother! Prayers for you and your family, especially your Mom.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 25, 2013)

prayers for you and your family Jeff


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 25, 2013)

So sorry to hear it, Jeff.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 27, 2013)

Jeff,
I am sorry for your loss. My Prayers are being sent for you and your entire family.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jan 27, 2013)

Prayers sent. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 28, 2013)

So sorry to hear Jeff. Prayers sent!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Funeral was Saturday, all the out of town folks are gone and I am back to work.

My momma is really struggling and will be for a long time.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 1, 2013)

Praying for your family.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm sorry that your family has to go thru this. My prayers will be with you and your family. My bro passed away at 42 suddenly and my mother was never the same. Even though now she has gone to be with him in heaven, so I can only imagine how much your mom is suffering..bless her heart sweet Jesus.


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm sorry for you loss. My prayers go out for your family and especially your mom. God bless


----------

